# Right Side Drivetrain?



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

So I've read the Fandango thread which has a fair bit of info about all right side drivetrains but I'm looking to see if anyone else has any experience of this subject?

Our tandem has a cheapo conventional left and right drivetrain on at the moment and I'm looking to change to a 2x9 setup and want to ditch the cheap cranks we have.

I can get hold of a couple of SLX cranks at a knock down price so that got me thinking about the right side thing.

Anyone care to chime in with their thoughts/experiences with this kind of a setup?


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Come on someone must have tried this and want to share their experiences?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Stu, if you read the Fandango topic, you saw our bike on it. It was built initially as a right side drive 2x9.

It worked but was finicky. It could go for many miles without a problem, then depending upon the dirt (chainsuck) or how rough the terrain was it would be horrible.

I know of one other Fandango running a very similar setup to ours. Their terrain is much different than where we live. The one common thing we both noticed was that as the chain wears, it is not as forgiving as a normal system. They still run theirs as a 2x9 right side drive.

I wish it worked for us, as it is a clean install.

We now run a left / right setup with tandem cranks. I retained the 2x9, as it is the best shifting front setup on possibly any bike I've owned. Gearing wise it works fine for all the riding we do. Additionally, it is nice to have the stout bash plate where the outer ring would normally live.

FWIW, the SLX cranks are similar if not the same, excepting the emblem, as the LX cranks used on the Fandango builds.

It can work, and will work when fresh, just be patient when it derails, and bring enough tools, including the crank arm tightening disc so you can free a totally stuck chain.

PK


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to answer for me.

After considering your experiences though i think i'll give it a miss and stick with left and right drive.

I'll be swithing to a 2x9 setup though as the SLX double front shifter that i have on another bike works so well that i think it'd be a great improvement on the tandem too.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*no go*

I tried this too, with our Rohloff tandem (with dual EBBs) so it was two simple straight chains on the right, but it too, was finicky. We dumped the timing chain a couple times and it got tangled in the drive chain. 35 miles later, I dumped the whole system and went with middleburn tandem cranks, and never an issue since.

That said, I've seen the Eppans do it very successfully, and one other local tandem that runs a 1x9, without any issue.

d


----------

